# Working @ GNC part time?



## strongpointe85 (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadly enough I knew this was going to happen... but anyways... does anyone here currently work @ GNC part-time? I was wondering how the pay is and what are some good points about working there. I figure hell, I dont shop at GNC but I hate my current job, I love the supplement and bodybuilding world, I like to help people make lifechanging decisions on losing weight and what supplements work and things like that so why not work there and check it out? The only problem is, I HATE BSing people and I know that they make their money on commission. I would definitely be the GNC employee that steers people in the right direction so I probably would get shafted as far as pay goes but hell I think it would be pretty chill to work there... any input?

OH YEAH... and before I forget... I also applied to Vitamin Shoppe... if somebody works there please give me some more input on that job but if its commission based as well, im going to stick with GNC because the GNC is in a very busy mall and Vitamin Shoppe is kind of by itself as a stand alone store on the side of the road.... thanks all


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2006)

Get to know your sales reps, in time if you build a good relationship  with them you can jump ship to one of their companies and make some real money.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 26, 2006)

GNC is some overpriced bullshit in my opinion. Vitamin Shoppe... now that's the way to go.

Of course this doesn't matter since you are only working there. A job is a job, who gives a shit.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Feb 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Get to know your sales reps, in time if you build a good relationship  with them you can jump ship to one of their companies and make some real money.



what do you mean jump ship to one of their companies?

EDIT: im a moron... i just realized what you meant


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2006)

I wouldn't work at GNC for any amount of money.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with working there.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I don't think there is anything wrong with working there.



I agree. I dont shop their either, but like said, why not work there.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 26, 2006)

haha, I never told anyone this because of the hatred for GNC and I would chime in with the "Fuck GNC" comments also, but I worked there for 2 years. Their shit is way overpriced, and most of their sales reps don't know a lot about the products but look at it from their point of view. You can make a shitload of money at GNC if you know how to bullshit people. When I worked there, I knew what products weren't shitty and which ones were way overpriced, but GNC is offering me 30cents for each tub of protein A that I sell, and $3.50 for each tub of protein B I sell, so I pushed all the stuff that had high commission rates. They mail out a list each month telling the employess what products have the highest commission rates, and that's what I based my sales on. It's shitty to say that, and I know it was shitty to do, but anyone who says they don't mind shaving $5 an hour off their paycheck simply because they want to be honest is totally full of bullshit. 


90% of the people who came into my store were totally clueless as well as filthy rich, so I milked the shit out of them, telling them everything they wanted to hear, and after about 6-10 minutes of talking to them, I'd make anywhere from $3-$10 in commission off of the products they purchased on top of my hourly wage. I was paid $6 an hour, but I made, on average, $10-$12, but during gold card week, you can easily average anywhere from $15-$25 an hour, but it's all about having good people skills, being able to read people and tell them exactly what they want to hear. If you sit in the corner picking your nose, or tell every customer that Muscletech is overpriced as fuck, you won't make any money because Muscletech offers the highest commission rates without a doubt, and I refused to pay for anything they sold, but I pushed the fuck out of their products because I made a lot of money off them, and every 6 months or so they'd send all the employees in my store a gym bag with 4 boxes of protein bars, a 2lb. tub of protein powder and 210 caps of Hydroxycut, all because I knew how to sell. You can't beat that.

 But the best part, without a doubt, is if you get a cool manager, they let you keep all the returns and recalls, so after about a year of working there, your house looks like a GNC store. I without a doubt agree with everyone that their shit is overpriced, and people say their sales staff don't know shit (a good number of them dont), but we weren't trained on what products did what and at the best price, we were told "Sell a bottle of this and we give you 20 cents, sell a bottle of that and we give you $5" so naturally we wanted more money. I was one of about 3 other employees I knew from my area (from time to time we would rotate shifts at stores depending on what was selling) that knew what all that stuff in there did, and I knew exactly what was complete crap, like that On-Cycle, Off-Cycle bullshit. That stuff is total crap, but you get $7 for selling ONE bottle. 


 I hear what you're saying about not wanting to feed people bullshit, but you'll say "fuck that" to that idea real quick. During my first 2 weeks, I worked with a guy who I thought sucked because he pushed crappy products, and I was honest with my customers. Well my paycheck was for $150 and his for $260 and we worked the same number of hours. He made over $100 more than me simply because he didn't mind bullshitting people. I'm sure people will say this is a shitty way to do business, becuase it is, but anyone in my situation would have done the same thing. When you realize that you can easily double your pay rate, you'll stop caring. I've never made as much money in any other job than I did at GNC.


----------



## MyK (Feb 26, 2006)

some one read that ^ and tell me if its worth it


----------



## god hand (Feb 26, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, I never told anyone this because of the hatred for GNC and I would chime in with the "Fuck GNC" comments also, but I worked there for 2 years. Their shit is way overpriced, and most of their sales reps don't know a lot about the products but look at it from their point of view. You can make a shitload of money at GNC if you know how to bullshit people. When I worked there, I knew what products weren't shitty and which ones were way overpriced, but GNC is offering me 30cents for each tub of protein A that I sell, and $3.50 for each tub of protein B I sell, so I pushed all the stuff that had high commission rates. They mail out a list each month telling the employess what products have the highest commission rates, and that's what I based my sales on. It's shitty to say that, and I know it was shitty to do, but anyone who says they don't mind shaving $5 an hour off their paycheck simply because they want to be honest is totally full of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 90% of the people who came into my store were totally clueless as well as filthy rich, so I milked the shit out of them, telling them everything they wanted to hear, and after about 6-10 minutes of talking to them, I'd make anywhere from $3-$10 in commission off of the products they purchased on top of my hourly wage. I was paid $6 an hour, but I made, on average, $10-$12, but during gold card week, you can easily average anywhere from $15-$25 an hour, but it's all about having good people skills, being able to read people and tell them exactly what they want to hear. If you sit in the corner picking your nose, or tell every customer that Muscletech is overpriced as fuck, you won't make any money because Muscletech offers the highest commission rates without a doubt, and I refused to pay for anything they sold, but I pushed the fuck out of their products because I made a lot of money off them, and every 6 months or so they'd send all the employees in my store a gym bag with 4 boxes of protein bars, a 2lb. tub of protein powder and 210 caps of Hydroxycut, all because I knew how to sell. You can't beat that.
> ...




You bastard


----------



## god hand (Feb 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> some one read that ^ and tell me if its worth it


Its worth it.


----------



## MyK (Feb 26, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Its worth it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, I never told anyone this because of the hatred for GNC and I would chime in with the "Fuck GNC" comments also, but I worked there for 2 years. Their shit is way overpriced, and most of their sales reps don't know a lot about the products but look at it from their point of view. You can make a shitload of money at GNC if you know how to bullshit people. When I worked there, I knew what products weren't shitty and which ones were way overpriced, but GNC is offering me 30cents for each tub of protein A that I sell, and $3.50 for each tub of protein B I sell, so I pushed all the stuff that had high commission rates. They mail out a list each month telling the employess what products have the highest commission rates, and that's what I based my sales on. It's shitty to say that, and I know it was shitty to do, but anyone who says they don't mind shaving $5 an hour off their paycheck simply because they want to be honest is totally full of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 90% of the people who came into my store were totally clueless as well as filthy rich, so I milked the shit out of them, telling them everything they wanted to hear, and after about 6-10 minutes of talking to them, I'd make anywhere from $3-$10 in commission off of the products they purchased on top of my hourly wage. I was paid $6 an hour, but I made, on average, $10-$12, but during gold card week, you can easily average anywhere from $15-$25 an hour, but it's all about having good people skills, being able to read people and tell them exactly what they want to hear. If you sit in the corner picking your nose, or tell every customer that Muscletech is overpriced as fuck, you won't make any money because Muscletech offers the highest commission rates without a doubt, and I refused to pay for anything they sold, but I pushed the fuck out of their products because I made a lot of money off them, and every 6 months or so they'd send all the employees in my store a gym bag with 4 boxes of protein bars, a 2lb. tub of protein powder and 210 caps of Hydroxycut, all because I knew how to sell. You can't beat that.
> ...


 
He sold his soul to the GNC devil.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


_WTF  _


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no problem with GNC employees.  In the rare case where I actually have to go into one, just leave me the hell alone, salesperson, because I know more than you and I know exactly what I want.  

It's a job though, and if you can milk stupid people out of their money, more power to ya.  People should do their research before buying, and if they are too lazy to search the web for info, they deserve to get ripped off.  Any moron who walks into a GNC knows the salespeople there work on commissions.

I always shop at The Vitamin Shoppe though, if I don't buy online.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 28, 2006)

I wouldn't feel guilty because 90% of the people who have to ask for suggestions on what they need to get "toned" or shave off a few pounds aren't going to use half of the supplements you sell them.  Yes they will use them for a week or maybe a month but when it doesn't magically turn them into Arnold they will quit using it and you won't ever see them again.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 28, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I wouldn't feel guilty because 90% of the people who have to ask for suggestions on what they need to get "toned" or shave off a few pounds aren't going to use half of the supplements you sell them.  Yes they will use them for a week or maybe a month but when it doesn't magically turn them into Arnold they will quit using it and you won't ever see them again.




What's up with your sig?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What's up with your sig?


You didn't see the TLC special "The Man Whose Arms Exploded"?  That was something Steve Michalik was on about.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I wouldn't feel guilty because 90% of the people who have to ask for suggestions on what they need to get "toned" or shave off a few pounds aren't going to use half of the supplements you sell them.  Yes they will use them for a week or maybe a month but when it doesn't magically turn them into Arnold they will quit using it and you won't ever see them again.


 I used to have so many people ask me how they could get abs without cardio or dieting, so I sold them a $90 bottle of topical fat reduction cream, and made an additional $5 in commission sales.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, I never told anyone this because of the hatred for GNC and I would chime in with the "Fuck GNC" comments also, but I worked there for 2 years. Their shit is way overpriced, and most of their sales reps don't know a lot about the products but look at it from their point of view. You can make a shitload of money at GNC if you know how to bullshit people. When I worked there, I knew what products weren't shitty and which ones were way overpriced, but GNC is offering me 30cents for each tub of protein A that I sell, and $3.50 for each tub of protein B I sell, so I pushed all the stuff that had high commission rates. They mail out a list each month telling the employess what products have the highest commission rates, and that's what I based my sales on. It's shitty to say that, and I know it was shitty to do, but anyone who says they don't mind shaving $5 an hour off their paycheck simply because they want to be honest is totally full of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 90% of the people who came into my store were totally clueless as well as filthy rich, so I milked the shit out of them, telling them everything they wanted to hear, and after about 6-10 minutes of talking to them, I'd make anywhere from $3-$10 in commission off of the products they purchased on top of my hourly wage. I was paid $6 an hour, but I made, on average, $10-$12, but during gold card week, you can easily average anywhere from $15-$25 an hour, but it's all about having good people skills, being able to read people and tell them exactly what they want to hear. If you sit in the corner picking your nose, or tell every customer that Muscletech is overpriced as fuck, you won't make any money because Muscletech offers the highest commission rates without a doubt, and I refused to pay for anything they sold, but I pushed the fuck out of their products because I made a lot of money off them, and every 6 months or so they'd send all the employees in my store a gym bag with 4 boxes of protein bars, a 2lb. tub of protein powder and 210 caps of Hydroxycut, all because I knew how to sell. You can't beat that.
> ...



holy shit, I honestly did not know they were on commission, but then again if I ever go into one (on vacation and want a protein bar), I ignore the sales people.

do you get higher commission for selling the GNC brands?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> holy shit, I honestly did not know they were on commission, but then again if I ever go into one (on vacation and want a protein bar), I ignore the sales people.
> 
> do you get higher commission for selling the GNC brands?


 It depends. You get commission on more GNC products, so there's a wider variety, like fiber pills or activated charcoal, which other companies usually don't put commissions on but they're small (usually under $1), and during specials, like pro-performance week, GNC will double their commission amounts plus give you a bonus. Like if your store had a goal to sell 20 four pound tubs of GNC protein in one day the commission would be doubled if you sold over, like 21 or something, and they would give each employee a bonus, maybe around $5 per 10 extra tubs sold.

 Weight lifting supplements paid the best, and the 3rd party companies that paid the most were either very well known with expensive products (like muscle-tech) or a new company trying to push a new "revolutionary product"( like Fizogen, which makes that on/off cycle shit). Muscle-Tech without a doubt pays the best. When I was there each large bottle of hydroxycut got you $2.75, each box of protein bars got you $2.00, the large protein (4 lbs) got $3.00 and the large creatine got $5.00. Fizogen had a special for a long time where if you sold one of their "complete cycles" which was one bottle of on cycle, one of mid cycle and one of off cycle, you got $35. At Christmas you also got a shitload of money for selling stupid stuff like massagers. Massage chairs had like an $8 commission and if you sold 5 in two weeks you got an additional $50.

 You can make a shitload of money there if you are outgoing and know how to bullshit people. You can definitely tell when a customer knows their shit about products because first, they go to the discounted supplements section, then they say no when you ask if they need help.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

They break down hourly wage and commission sales on your paycheck and I would regularly make more in commission than my hourly wage, especially during Gold Card week, where you can easily make around $20 an hour. My hourly rate was $6, so an additional $12 an hour is fucking awesome.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

The funny thing is that GNC stores have no security at all, no cameras, nothing. They take daily inventory or only about 10-15 small items in the store (usually the stuff that's locked up) but they only do full inventory every 6 months or so. Every product is scanned into the computer, and when you sell something, the count goes down, so every 2 weeks the computer "Inventories" what needs to be delivered based on past sales trends and any upcoming sales, plus the manager can request stuff, but they actually inventory everything in the store at most twice a year, mine was only once a year, so there is absolutely nothing stopping employees from robbing the living shit out of that place. Plus a cool manager will let employees keep returns or recalls. But they are Nazi's about the stupidest shit, mainly Gold Card sales and Multi-vitamins. I'm sure some people have noticed this already, but employees are supposed to push a bottle of multi-vitamins and a gold card on EVERY customer that comes in the store. That's why I got fired. They did this thing on me called a secret shop, where a corporate employee purchased a damn $10 bottle of Vitamin C, and I didn't ask him to buy a $30 bottle of multi-vitamins and the $15 gold card club, so that's "automatic dismissal" from the company. I don't really give a shit though, take all the money I made the 2 years working there and I probably got double that in free supplements.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 28, 2006)

Jesus. Thanks for the inside scoop, gococks. I did not know the were on commission either. I hadn't had anyone push any products on me, with the exception of one prick who really didn't seem to know jack about supplements (kept pushing a "GNC exclusive" brand).


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Jesus. Thanks for the inside scoop, gococks. I did not know the were on commission either. I hadn't had anyone push any products on me, with the exception of one prick who really didn't seem to know jack about supplements (kept pushing a "GNC exclusive" brand).


 Well not all employees try to push the stuff that has the most commission, but that's because they are fucking morons. Just know what you want before going in, because if you have a gold card and buy the short dated products during gold card week, it can be cheap as shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2006)

There goes my GNC stock....thanks to gococks.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 28, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I'm sure some people have noticed this already, but employees are supposed to push a bottle of multi-vitamins and a gold card on EVERY customer that comes in the store.



Actually, now that you mention it, that has happened to me twice. The Gold Card actually lowered the cost of my purchase and I passed on the multivitamin.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There goes my GNC stock....thanks to gococks.


 Insider trading, I get half of your payoff from dumping all your shares, or I'll pull an "Enron Accountant" and sell your ass out for immunity even though i'm guilty as balls.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Actually, now that you mention it, that has happened to me twice. The Gold Card actually lowered the cost of my purchase and I passed on the multivitamin.


 Yeah, that happens because when you buy the thing, you get the 20% off, and the card is usually $15 so if you spend $50 on products a years membership is $5 extra and if you spend $75, it doesn't cost any extra. Which helps out big time, because people would spend $75 during non-gold card weeks, and either wouldn't want a membership or already had one, but we would ring it up as a membership sale anyway because it doesn't increase the price of the sale, and the employee gets $3.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually, here's something that will help a lot of people out. You don't have to actually buy a gold card. If you have a friend who has one, just memorize their phone number and address. When you go in, tell them you're a member but forgot your card. Every GNC has a binder with every card's number sold from that store and whatever info was put on the GC application, so they can look it up, or call the store your friend got the card from, as long as the store is local. If an employee tells you they have to scan the card, they're lying. That binder is filled with thousands of gold card numbers, which is all they need, plus there are usually about 30 gold cards sitting behind the counter that have already been sold, so they're activated.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 28, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Actually, here's something that will help a lot of people out. You don't have to actually buy a gold card. If you have a friend who has one, just memorize their phone number and address. When you go in, tell them you're a member but forgot your card. Every GNC has a binder with every card's number sold from that store and whatever info was put on the GC application, so they can look it up, or call the store your friend got the card from, as long as the store is local. If an employee tells you they have to scan the card, they're lying. That binder is filled with thousands of gold card numbers, which is all they need, plus there are usually about 30 gold cards sitting behind the counter that have already been sold, so they're activated.



Sounds like a lot more work than just borrowing the card.


----------



## Nachez (Mar 5, 2006)

i nvr knew they were on commision
but it explains why GNC pimps muscle Tech
they try to push GNC products on you!
and they try to make u get that gold card.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Working at GNC is not a bad gig for a young person going to school.
1- It beats working at McDonalds.
2- You get discounts 
It's not bad at all for kids working through school and training.


----------



## Smizzle (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey I work there one day a week, pretty much cuz i love fitness and nutriton and thought it would be a good way to learn more anout it. Also I spend a shitload on supplements and figured the employee disount of 30% would'nt hurt either. But I was schocked to learn they don't offer any kind of traning...you learn "on the job" and I did somewhat, My mangers' awesome, a body builder himself. But i would think that a company selling life changing products such as the ones they sell would have at least some sorta program to teach there staff.
Also for a company with 5000 stores they treat there employees like crap, You aren't allowed full time hours cuz the don't wanna pay OT or any kinda benefits. You can work there for years and they never give you a raise. My friends work for Staples, Tim Horton's and they get a small rasie every 3 months or something not too mention other benefits. You are subject to bag checks, and if you bring your'e own stuff into the store you have to pack in ziplock bags and keep you reciept.
They have an inventory and POS system from the Stone age and wonder why they get ripped off, cuz they're to cheap to change the system and as an employee ur forced to put up with pricing guns and rolls and rolls of register tape.
And to beat that, the guy at Popeyes and Reflex give me alot supplemtns for the same price I would get them at with my employee discount.
I quit! i hope to find a job in the industry elsewhere. One where i don't have to force a multi on every customer that walks into the store.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

These are the times I wished Vinny from Brooklyn would come over with his van.....


----------



## evanps (Dec 24, 2007)

Have to say that a job is a job. I'm a shift manager at a dairy queen (in fact I'm at work right now), a supporter of the fast food devil. I feel like the enemy sometimes but it pays all the bills till I'm outta school. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2007)

Smizzle said:


> Hey I work there one day a week, pretty much cuz i love fitness and nutriton and thought it would be a good way to learn more anout it. Also I spend a shitload on supplements and figured the employee disount of 30% would'nt hurt either. But I was schocked to learn they don't offer any kind of traning...you learn "on the job" and I did somewhat, My mangers' awesome, a body builder himself. But i would think that a company selling life changing products such as the ones they sell would have at least some sorta program to teach there staff.
> Also for a company with 5000 stores they treat there employees like crap, You aren't allowed full time hours cuz the don't wanna pay OT or any kinda benefits. You can work there for years and they never give you a raise. My friends work for Staples, Tim Horton's and they get a small rasie every 3 months or something not too mention other benefits. You are subject to bag checks, and if you bring your'e own stuff into the store you have to pack in ziplock bags and keep you reciept.
> They have an inventory and POS system from the Stone age and wonder why they get ripped off, cuz they're to cheap to change the system and as an employee ur forced to put up with pricing guns and rolls and rolls of register tape.
> And to beat that, the guy at Popeyes and Reflex give me alot supplemtns for the same price I would get them at with my employee discount.
> I quit! i hope to find a job in the industry elsewhere. One where i don't have to force a multi on every customer that walks into the store.



it's just an other franchise trying to make money.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

evanps said:


> Have to say that a job is a job. I'm a shift manager at a dairy queen (in fact I'm at work right now), a supporter of the fast food devil. I feel like the enemy sometimes but it pays all the bills till I'm outta school. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


Oh man....I need a fix... ice...cream....mmmmmm


----------



## evanps (Dec 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Oh man....I need a fix... ice...cream....mmmmmm



You really start ta hate it after a while. I have no desire to eat much candy or ice cream anymore, or any kind of fast food for that matter. Guess it's a good thing but it takes the fun out of it when I do decide to eat somethin bad.


----------



## FitnessRubber (Dec 24, 2007)

gococksDJS said:


> haha, I never told anyone this because of the hatred for GNC and I would chime in with the "Fuck GNC" comments also, but I worked there for 2 years. Their shit is way overpriced, and most of their sales reps don't know a lot about the products but look at it from their point of view. You can make a shitload of money at GNC if you know how to bullshit people. When I worked there, I knew what products weren't shitty and which ones were way overpriced, but GNC is offering me 30cents for each tub of protein A that I sell, and $3.50 for each tub of protein B I sell, so I pushed all the stuff that had high commission rates. They mail out a list each month telling the employess what products have the highest commission rates, and that's what I based my sales on. It's shitty to say that, and I know it was shitty to do, but anyone who says they don't mind shaving $5 an hour off their paycheck simply because they want to be honest is totally full of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 90% of the people who came into my store were totally clueless as well as filthy rich, so I milked the shit out of them, telling them everything they wanted to hear, and after about 6-10 minutes of talking to them, I'd make anywhere from $3-$10 in commission off of the products they purchased on top of my hourly wage. I was paid $6 an hour, but I made, on average, $10-$12, but during gold card week, you can easily average anywhere from $15-$25 an hour, but it's all about having good people skills, being able to read people and tell them exactly what they want to hear. If you sit in the corner picking your nose, or tell every customer that Muscletech is overpriced as fuck, you won't make any money because Muscletech offers the highest commission rates without a doubt, and I refused to pay for anything they sold, but I pushed the fuck out of their products because I made a lot of money off them, and every 6 months or so they'd send all the employees in my store a gym bag with 4 boxes of protein bars, a 2lb. tub of protein powder and 210 caps of Hydroxycut, all because I knew how to sell. You can't beat that.
> ...



Thanks. Now I'll NEVER shop at GNC.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2007)

FitnessRubber said:


> Thanks. Now I'll NEVER shop at GNC.



did you ever?


----------



## FitnessRubber (Dec 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> did you ever?



Once. And the sales rep tried to sell me some overpriced crap I wouldn't have used if he'd given to me. I think it might have been gococksDJS. I've never gone back. And I never will now that I know they encourage that sort of behavior.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2007)

There's this guy at the one in the mall who has been working there since 1997 when I first went there.  He wears a lab coat and looks like a mad scientist, I think everyone must think he's some kind of supplement guru or something because he always has a whole group of people listening to his every word, thing is the guy is a word for word ad from a Muscletech 12 page ad.  I guess if you go in their with some knowledge of big words and have a lab coat on people think you are certified to give nutrition advice....


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 24, 2007)

What a peice of shit ripping people off like that Im in sales but I always try to get people the best deal for the risk they want to take.


If you want to make alot of money you sell a good product whereboth the consumer and seller win


----------



## jrschrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm assuming that there are quite a few employees in this thread, so I'm wondering if one of you could tell me GNC store hours?


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

i dont fall for that bs, i have never gone to gnc i looked in the window and seen the prices and kept walking. i go to vitamin shoppe. nobody bothers me i just get my shit and leave.


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2010)

I know a guy who works at gnc part time, he sells gear behind the counter and makes about $100 000 a year...


----------

